# [Closed] Nookies are buying turnips for 606



## Eir (May 13, 2020)

There's no entry fee or tips required. If you have something I can catalog / have off my wishlist that'll be great. Otherwise, enjoy! (I'll be sitting by the fountain with the cucumber cheeks). 

For multiple runs, please leave the queue and rejoin to make it fair.
Join queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/6c705d2d
And please leave through the airport!

Update: Pausing as I need to step out, but will cycle through rest of the queue. Will reopen in a few hours.
Update: Reopened -- but Nook's is closing in an hour. 
Update: Nook's has closed. Thank you all for coming!


----------



## Ozzie (May 13, 2020)

Thank you very much 
I left 2 items of your wishlist!


----------



## Bradzz15 (May 13, 2020)

Eir said:


> There's no entry fee or tips required. If you have something I can catalog / have off my wishlist that'll be great. Otherwise, enjoy! (I'll be sitting by the fountain with the cucumber cheeks).
> 
> For multiple runs, please leave the queue and rejoin to make it fair.
> Join queue here: https://turnip.exchange/island/b2ce9513
> ...


Hi, can I stop by sometime?


----------



## LuLaBelle (May 13, 2020)

I would like to do another run when you are back. I should have a black and white maid uniform for you to keep.


----------



## LuLaBelle (May 13, 2020)

LuLaBelle said:


> I would like to do another run when you are back. I should have a black and white maid uniform for you to keep.


My Able shop didn't have the maid outfit, like I thought. But, I'll leave a tip.


----------



## Eir (May 14, 2020)

Re-opened for the hour before Nook's is closed.


----------



## wenymi (May 14, 2020)

Coming over thank you so much


----------



## Rambo (May 14, 2020)

Cool of you to do this and not require anything.


----------

